# Canon 7D Versus Lumix G1 (fashion footwear)



## bell (Feb 11, 2011)

Yesterday I was shooting women's foot wear for a client. The model was from one the top modeling agencies. It was boots and shoes heaven in my studio yesterday.

I will be getting a pair of amazing boots and austrian cristal sandals as a bonus from my client. Love it.

Although I shot the entire session with my Canon 7D, I took once in a while the Lumix G1 in my hands , just to compare.

So what do you think?

Canon 7D







Lumix G1







What she is wearing isn't a real gown. I did her make-up, and draped the fabric over her body and created the gown. Voila.

Canon versus Lumix match...

That G1 can still compete against big guys in some ways. But during a commercial shoot like this it has no place. For many Big is beautiful...

Cheers,

Hera


----------



## tirediron (Feb 11, 2011)

Amazing difference in brightness, contrast and saturation; was the lighting setup changed at all?


----------



## bell (Feb 11, 2011)

Nope... The same lighting. Boots and sandals were changed.



tirediron said:


> Amazing difference in brightness, contrast and saturation; was the lighting setup changed at all?


----------



## enzodm (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice experiment, that demonstrates that most is in eyes and hands of photographer, plus lighting .


----------



## usayit (Feb 12, 2011)

bell said:


> Nope... The same lighting. Boots and sandals were changed.



First.. Nice work.

In another forum, you mentioned that these are the JPG frames shot while in Raw+JPG.  Right?  If so, it looks to me the G1 has its "film" mode set to vibrant.  That would explain the increased saturation and contrast tirediron pointed out.

Other than that...  I agree.   There is a lot of potential in the format ( I have the G1 and E-PL1) but the key here is "potential"...  certainly a very competitive camera given that the G1 was the first generation of m43 from Panasonic.  Supposedly both companies are trying to release a professional body.. its going to be an interesting to see what they come up with.


----------



## bell (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time and commenting.

Both files were re-sized from high jpg files. Not Raw, however I have both RAW files as well from each respective camera.

It was shot in Standard film mode in Lumix G1. That suprised me as well.

I have printed 20"x30" size prints from high jpg files out of my Lumix G1 for clients. They are wall art from travels. They look awsome.

I hear the grain is much better in the new GH2. I can't wait to try it. Once I get the GH2 I'll compare it to my G1 before it goes to its buyer.

I did put a Blog post about this shoot. The shots there are all done with Canon 7D. Here is the link:


My Photo Ramblings: Killer Boots And Sexy Heels "A Fashion Shoot"


Cheers,

Hera


----------



## valotus (Dec 8, 2012)

usayit said:


> bell said:
> 
> 
> > Nope... The same lighting. Boots and sandals were changed.
> ...



This: Who took this photo?: Example #19 Hera meets her match and lot of her other nice work can be seen in: Who took this photo?: December 2012


----------



## usayit (Dec 8, 2012)

valotus said:
			
		

> This: Who took this photo?: Example #19 Hera meets her match and lot of her other nice work can be seen in: Who took this photo?: December 2012



Hmmm very interesting...  probably should be brought to the interest of the forum moderators


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 8, 2012)

There is also an extensive discussion on DPreview of many instances of seeming copyright infringement by the studios of Hera Bell.

I think her account should be frozen here and her images removed as possible violations of our this site's terms of use.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 8, 2012)

Note that the photographer says she took these pictures yesterday.




yet the exif, show that the images were taken last year - same day.



Unless this is an unlikely situation where two cameras had their dates off in the same way, it seems that the Studio Hera Bell has a little bit of date problem.

Considering what else is going on with the allegations of massive copyright infringement by her studio, I suggest that her images be removed from this site.


----------



## enzodm (Dec 8, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Note that the photographer says she took these pictures yesterday.



check the OP date... this is an old thread.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 8, 2012)

ah yes, what a schmoe I am.

Of course, while I am a schmo, she is widely accused of theft and copyright infringement.


----------



## usayit (Dec 8, 2012)

hahaha.... Traveler.  Its ok.  You are a better photographer than a forensic scientist.  

But yes...

There's a lot of evidence coming to light.  A few of the owner photographers have come forward and she's taken down much of her online presence.  I think it is healthy to discuss the situation but there is very little anyone can do.  The blog valotus linked has quite a few examples.


This photographer was pretty popular on the mu-43.com and I was VERY disappointed that they closed the thread just because her popularity.  This type of thing should be treated as seriously as plagiarism in academia.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 8, 2012)

usayit said:


> hahaha.... Traveler.  Its ok.  You are a better photographer than a forensic scientist.



The unfortunate sick-joke there for me is that for about a decade I was a forensic scientist - specializing in mass disaster issues.


----------



## usayit (Dec 8, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha.... Traveler.  Its ok.  You are a better photographer than a forensic scientist.
> ...



OOoooOO.... sorry..  Didn't know that


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 8, 2012)

no offense taken, just funny.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2012)

It looks like "Hera Bell" was quite the prankster...that blog linked to above has over a dozen examples of photos that "Hera Bell" slapped a watermark on, and claimed as "her" (??) own...and shows the ORIGINAL PHOTOS and notes who took the shots...seems like "Hera Bell" was basically somebody who enjoyed pulling the wool over the eyes of the interweb audience members who followed "her" (???) exploits. Ahhhhh...yet another criminal type of personality, thrilled with committing serial acts of fraud and deception...


----------



## thetrue (Dec 8, 2012)

What's wrong with that? Yeah she said she took the photos, which was a lie, but she DID make them her own, right? *(YES I'M BEING SARCASTIC)*


----------

